# Product Sneak Peaks, CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF)  - Head-Fi TV, Episode 013



## jude

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​   
   
  There are many new products being introduced and launched at CanJam @ Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) on October 14, 15 and 16, 2011. In this episode of Head-Fi TV, we take a sneak peak of some of the new products we're expecting to see and hear at CanJam @ RMAF next week.
   
  To register to attend the event, please *click here*.
   
   
This episode is brought to you by *Westone*​ ​   
   

  Products mentioned in the video:  Though we usually list the product mentioned in the video, the products mentioned in _this_ video are too numerous to list here.

   

   
_Head-Fi TV Episode 013 _produced by Joseph Cwik and Jude Mansilla
   
   

  We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to *tv@head-fi.org*.


----------



## Parall3l

If only I lived closer to CanJam...


----------



## Currawong

Aaaand just NOW an airline announced cheap tickets to LA...if only they'd done that a few months ago.  I'll just have to settle on the Fujiya Avic show at the end of the month in Tokyo.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Cheers for the video


----------



## Gatepc

Oh man I wish I could be their so badly. I can't wait to see what Audeze comes out with. I am very interested in both speakers and Headphones. If only I had more money haha. I absolutely fell in love with the LCD 2s sound I only wish I had a pair. I can't imagine how good the new headphones and speakers will sound like. I hope the speakers are priced pretty fairly like some of the cheaper magnepan's. I would be guessing around $2500 a pair? Hopefully it stays somewhere close to that range, for that's the most I ever see myself spending haha.

Although I won't be their I can't wait to see what comes out of it non the less. Also good episode Jude I like the faster pace maybe you should stick with it.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I JUST got my LCD 2 Rev. 2. Come on Audeze, you're killin' me. If this thing is a replacement for the LCD 2 I'll be maaaaaaad.


----------



## SimpleLeong

How i wish i could be there!!!


----------



## cifani090

Just got my LCD Rev.3's


----------



## Parall3l




----------



## MorbidToaster

cifani090 said:


> Just got my LCD Rev.3's




Wat


----------



## Austin Morrow

This is going to be exciting.


----------



## deadhead12

Any chance the panel discussion will be recorded and posted on head-fi tv?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Wat


 






 I will be doing a comparison, and posting it FYI by the end of this month. 
   
  Quote: 





deadhead12 said:


> Any chance the panel discussion will be recorded and posted on head-fi tv?


 

 x2, this would be great. Remember 1080p!


----------



## JoetheArachnid

It's not _Areet _and _Bewt_, it's _Araytay _and _Bewtay._
   
  Just saying.
   
  Also x3 on recording the panel, at least partially. Just a highlights video would be nice.


----------



## Parall3l

X4 on the panel


----------



## RAFA

Free Beer


----------



## rroseperry

parall3l said:


> X4 on the panel




X5


----------



## dagothur

Audez'e, you are wallet poison.  I just got my LCD-2s at the beginning of last month, for which I am selling what were my favorite headphones for over eight months.  What will it be?  The LCD-3s?  I want more information on this new pair of wallet killers.


----------



## MorbidToaster

dagothur said:


> Audez'e, you are wallet poison.  I just got my LCD-2s at the beginning of last month, for which I am selling what were my favorite headphones for over eight months.  What will it be?  The LCD-3s?  I want more information on this new pair of wallet killers.




My rev 2s came in 3 days ago ;~; So brutal to hear about another can.


----------



## dagothur

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> My rev 2s came in 3 days ago ;~; So brutal to hear about another can.


 


  It makes me shake my fist at the heavens.  I thought I was satisfied with my setup with the D7000s, and then along come the Rev2's.  Now Audez'e wants to shank me and steal another grand?


----------



## Draygonn

X6 on the panel. Should be very interesting.


----------



## Armaegis

So. many. toys.


----------



## hamburgerladdy

I did not know how to pronounce Schiit Audio, so I went to their website. Shee-tah. Not uh...


----------



## Minh3184

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I JUST got my LCD 2 Rev. 2. Come on Audeze, you're killin' me. If this thing is a replacement for the LCD 2 I'll be maaaaaaad.


 


  X2 Arrrrgh!!!


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





hamburgerladdy said:


> I did not know how to pronounce Schiit Audio, so I went to their website. Shee-tah. Not uh...


 


  The "Shee-tah" is a joke on their website, purely for irony.  The proper pronunciation is exactly as Jude pronounced it.


----------



## Tonyflo

Wow, excited about the next headphone from Audeze!!! Too bad I can't make it to the show. I will be following the news here - thx Jude


----------



## Father Schu

Better record the panels and post or else


----------



## sperandeo

I will be attending next year.


----------



## Averruncus

X7 for recording the panel!!! If only I weren't halfway around the world...


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

Cool I'm looking forward to impressions!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Just got my LCD Rev.3's


----------



## kckc

Wish I could attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but excited for all the new products!


----------



## DoctaCosmos

I'm really hoping for an Audez'e closed back headphone with good bass impact and awesome imaging


----------



## TwoTrack

Jude,
   
  Great overview!  Exciting stuff.  I think we met briefly at last year's event when I was with Steve Guttenberg. 
   
  I will be there on Thursday helping some friend's set up for the high end show.
   
  Lee


----------



## hamburgerladdy

Quote: 





barleyguy said:


> The "Shee-tah" is a joke on their website, purely for irony.  The proper pronunciation is exactly as Jude pronounced it.


 
   
  Thanks, I was confused.


----------



## aleki

free beer! must.. resist...


----------



## sperandeo

I hope someone takes a video camera to CanJam and records some highlights. A 20-30 video on the event would be AWSOME!!! (for all the folks who can't attend).


----------



## danne

So many news, hope to see some good coverage on these things!


----------



## miceblue

Dang...I would really like to check it out but: 1. it's too far from where I live, 2. I have school
   
  Jude, if it's possible, do you think you could upload a photo album of your experiences at CanJam this year?


----------



## mikeb_headroom

Hey guys, 
  I know a lot of you wish you could make it to the show. I work at HeadRoom and they are sending me to run a liveblog during the three days of the show! I'll be shooting videos, taking photos, streaming seminars, and posting text updates for three days straight! If you'd like to preregister for a reminder when the liveblog starts, or you'd just like to bookmark the liveblog page, the link is below.
   
  Also, I'd love to hear what you want to see! If there's a specific talk or product you want more info on, I'll be running around with Jorge and Ben (also from HeadRoom) snagging interviews. 
   
  You can check out the liveblog here. Wish you could all be there!


----------



## Radio_head

Good to know mikeb.  You might want to PM Jude or another mod for a MOT tag if you plan on posting regularly here.


----------



## ElCrazo

Hi, can anyone tell me what is the most common file format used to demo these new products??


----------



## AmanGeorge

It varies from rig to rig, but most people are set up either with a CD player, computer->DAC, or both. I would definitely bring a demo CD; you can try bringing your iPod if you want, but obviously the rig probably won't sound as good as whatever higher quality source the exhibitor has set up (unless they have a dedicated iPod transport dock on hand).


----------



## sperandeo

morbidtoaster said:


> I JUST got my LCD 2 Rev. 2. Come on Audeze, you're killin' me. If this thing is a replacement for the LCD 2 I'll be maaaaaaad.




I think Audeze is smarter than that (they aren't Apple after all). I think they will leave the LCD2 alone and introduce either a $400-500 entry level headphone, a Stax competitor at around $1500-2000 (which would be there new flagship) or a completely new closed ear design. 

These are my predictions. 

Let's wait and see.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





mikeb_headroom said:


> Hey guys,
> I know a lot of you wish you could make it to the show. I work at HeadRoom and they are sending me to run a liveblog during the three days of the show! I'll be shooting videos, taking photos, streaming seminars, and posting text updates for three days straight! If you'd like to preregister for a reminder when the liveblog starts, or you'd just like to bookmark the liveblog page, the link is below.
> 
> Also, I'd love to hear what you want to see! If there's a specific talk or product you want more info on, I'll be running around with Jorge and Ben (also from HeadRoom) snagging interviews.
> ...


 

 Awesome! Thanks mikeb_headroom! The new Audez'e, Beyerdynamic, Foxtex, HifiMan, and V-Moda products specifically caught my attention.


----------



## metalsonata

I can't attend, but I'm practically going to be living here for the next week, trying to soak up all the news I can. Very excited. I'm completely stuck as to what is going to be my next headphone or headphone related gadget (if only I could afford them all and not have to make decisions!), so I'm hoping that the news from CanJam will push me in one direction or another.


----------



## bixby

Getting Excited!   but not quite as much as Jude.......talking fast?   Must be that red bull you polished off before the video.
   
  see you there!


----------



## treal512

Ahhhh, I wanna go. This would be a good excuse to see my brother in the Springs, but it's not possible 
   
   
  Have fun guys!


----------



## TIMITS

Thank you mikeb - looking forward to reading the blog entries.  Great for us folks who cannot attend.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for the vid, Jude - superb job getting it all into a single package like that !
   
  Trade shows sound fantastic until you get there and half the state has the same idea you did. I can live with that when all I'm doing is looking at cars or whatever, but the idea of trying to listen to gear surrounded by people doesn't do it for me. Can you imagine the queue to listen to Aud'eze new phone ? Don't get me wrong - having access to all the vendors and their products would be awesome, I'm just way too selfish to share that experience with 10,000+ people, particularly when they drag bored kids along. A Head-Fi gathering should be more like a Trekkie convention, IMO, than a trade show - whether others here agree or not, we are geeks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Getting in, getting a few pics and getting out would be cool, but I wouldn't be sitting on a plane for 16+ hours just to get a few pics in a crowded (and noisy) exhibition hall - YMMV. I look forward to hearing feedback from the usual suspects over the next week or so.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Thanks for the vid, Jude - superb job getting it all into a single package like that !
> 
> Trade shows sound fantastic until you get there and half the state has the same idea you did. I can live with that when all I'm doing is looking at cars or whatever, but the idea of trying to listen to gear surrounded by people doesn't do it for me. Can you imagine the queue to listen to Aud'eze new phone ? Don't get me wrong - having access to all the vendors and their products would be awesome, I'm just way too selfish to share that experience with 10,000+ people, particularly when they drag bored kids along. A Head-Fi gathering should be more like a Trekkie convention, IMO, than a trade show - whether others here agree or not, we are geeks.
> 
> ...


 
   
  RMAF isn't typically massively crowded.  It's also not in an exhibition hall.  The way it works is that they empty out most of the rooms in a hotel, and then set up a Hi Fi in each room.  Then everyone goes from room to room to listen to each system.  The CanJam part of it is all in one large room, but it's typically not super crowded either.  Last year I got to listen to almost everything in the CanJam room, and that wouldn't have happened if there were long lines.


----------



## estreeter

OK - thanks for the clarification - sounds a lot better than the photos from other meets would have me believe. Enjoy CanJam.


----------



## seaskimmer

I think JHA's new innovative way to order IEM's has already been released? Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe they just updated their website so you can "visualize" your IEM in terms of color, artwork finish.. etc


----------



## Tonyflo

I'm really excited for the Audez'e announcement, I hope others will report about it quickly here. 
   
  I have been tempted to purchase some LCD-2's this year, but will wait until after the show to see what's up ......
   
  Thanks for any updates guys


----------



## ilikebass

oh man alorxmk2 was awesome enough, cant imagine what mk3s gonna sound like:O


----------



## I am Teddy

Wish I can be there.. Hopefully next time! Have fun!!


----------



## Parall3l

Fan Xia wish I was there   2 hours ago · Like​ 

 

     


Rocky Mountain Audio Fest SEE U THERE!!!!  6 minutes ago · Like​ 

 

     


Rocky Mountain Audio Fest oh, sorry Fan, was sending that to somebody else - hope to have you next year!!!!

   
   
  I LOLed pretty hard when I saw that


----------



## artisanspr

You can read about the new products Audez'e's will be showing at RMAF here: http://web9.shootonline.com/go/index.php?name=Release&op=view&id=rs-web3-5508152-1318526366-2


----------



## Hawaiiancerveza

OHHHHHHHHH...I'm so happy that I didn't go after the LCD-2 as of yet.  IF the LCD-3 is going to be that good.... well we still need some one to test them and I hope it isn't going to take another year before they are released
  
  Quote: 





artisanspr said:


> You can read about the new products Audez'e's will be showing at RMAF here: http://web9.shootonline.com/go/index.php?name=Release&op=view&id=rs-web3-5508152-1318526366-2


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

From the verbiage they use to describe the LCD-3, I almost guarantee you the price of those headphones will be close to double what the current model costs. If the price is appropriately gapped between the two models, I wonder if they'll keep the LCD-2 in their line.
   
  Lucky for me they have a dealer close by. I'll go take a listen to them when they come out. They'll have to better the LCD-2 by a fair margin for me to spend twice.


----------



## metalsonata

The news about the LCD-3 is pretty exciting... though I'm a bit nervous to see how much it'll go for. I may still have to wind up settling for an LCD-2 if it's out of my price range.


----------



## mikeb_headroom

Well thanks for the interest fellas! We're using CoverItLive to do the liveblog, so unlike an engadget-style liveblog, you'll be able to send comments our way and chat with Ben and I all day long! We've also invested in an Eye-Fi card, so as I take photos during the day, the photos will be automatically uploading to Facebook. I think the upload delay is only about 10 minutes. We'll be posting videos all day and I'll also be live-streaming a few events. The main one (that I'm sure you will all be interested in) is on saturday at 12:30pm MST with Steve Guttenberg, Tyll Hertsens, Head-Fi's very own Jude Mansilla, and Chris Martens. Should be awesome! 
   
  As always, I'd love your feedback and suggestions on what to cover, and hope to see you on the liveblog!


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





case sensitive said:


> From the verbiage they use to describe the LCD-3, I almost guarantee you the price of those headphones will be close to double what the current model costs. If the price is appropriately gapped between the two models, I wonder if they'll keep the LCD-2 in their line.
> 
> Lucky for me they have a dealer close by. I'll go take a listen to them when they come out. They'll have to better the LCD-2 by a fair margin for me to spend twice.


 

 My bet is that they'll price them in the $1200 range to compete with the HE-6.  $1400 wouldn't be totally out of line, but there's no way they'll make them more expensive than the HD800, because by most accounts the HD800 is competitive with all orthodynamics.


----------



## dagothur

It kind of irritates me that they're releasing another flagship so soon after the Rev 2's came out.  I can only hope it's a 12-1400 can so I needn't sell my LCD-2s only a few months after getting them.


----------



## danne

LCD-3 is great news even do I like the looks of the LCD-2 more, but I cant wait to hear them.
  Also DYING to see the new Woo gear, I suspect that it will be amazing.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

Quote: 





barleyguy said:


> My bet is that they'll price them in the $1200 range to compete with the HE-6.  $1400 wouldn't be totally out of line, but there's no way they'll make them more expensive than the HD800, because by most accounts the HD800 is competitive with all orthodynamics.


 


  Looks like I was right. $1945.00


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





dagothur said:


> It kind of irritates me that they're releasing another flagship so soon after the Rev 2's came out.  I can only hope it's a 12-1400 can so I needn't sell my LCD-2s only a few months after getting them.


 
   
  Or you could just enjoy what you have.  A new flagship does not in any way lessen your enjoyment, does it?  (I've got an HE-5 that I love even though there are 2.5 newer HifiMan models.)


----------



## dagothur

Quote: 





barleyguy said:


> Or you could just enjoy what you have.  A new flagship does not in any way lessen your enjoyment, does it?  (I've got an HE-5 that I love even though there are 2.5 newer HifiMan models.)


 


  I enjoy what I have.  My problem is that they're releasing a new flagship that is twice as expensive in only six months.  I highly question the possible improvement in that time, and especially for such an increase in price point.


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

I think people that purchased an LCD-2 very recently, such as myself, would be more upset if this new model was a replacement that sold for perhaps $1200. 
   
  But this is clearly a SOTA attempt, and is priced accordingly. I don't see a problem with it. Strike while the iron is hot.
   
  For me though, as I've been looking to spend some major bucks on a new DAC, it wouldn't be in the budget right now no matter how good it turns out to be. I'm hoping to hear an SR-009 properly amp'd/sourced at the Bay Area meet next year. Then I'll decide how I'd like to proceed.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





dagothur said:


> I enjoy what I have.  My problem is that they're releasing a new flagship that is twice as expensive in only six months.  I highly question the possible improvement in that time, and especially for such an increase in price point.


 


 They have probably been working on the LCD-3 since the day the LCD-2 was released.  That's especially true since they fabbed their own driver this time around.  I don't think you can get a driver manufactured without quite a bit of lead time, on the order of a year at least.
   
  EDIT: Agreed on the price though.  I just read on the LCD-3 thread that they'll be $1945.  That's WAY too expensive for an orthodynamic headphone IMO.  Especially one that's not particularly comfortable.


----------



## dagothur

I would actually hope they've been working on it for these six months, since they could be improving from the Rev 2's example.


----------



## deffusion

Pricing aside.... There is no question the LCD-3's sound amazing. However, I do agree there not twice as good as the LCD-2's.. But I guess that's highend audio, right?.... Achieving sound quality that's 20% better can sometimes cost twice as much.


----------



## dagothur

I can't wait to hear some detailed impressions.  I want to know how far Audeze can really go for quality.


----------



## valkolton

Be sure to stop by the *V-MODA* *BOOTH* to give us input on our new over-ear models, prototypes and take the M-80/V-80 for a test drive!
   
   
  -v


----------



## Austin Morrow

HeadRoom videos for RMAF!
   
  LCD-3:
   





   
  Sennheiser Interview
   




   
  Pete Millet & Todd from TTVJ Interview
   




   
  HRT HeadStreamer First Look


----------



## Parall3l

Quote: 





austin morrow said:


> Pete Millet & Todd from TTVJ Interview


 

 I think I saw Jude at 1:04


----------



## JoetheArachnid

That red HD 800 actually makes me want an HD 800, even though I didn't like them much when I heard them. DANG that's pretty.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> I think I saw Jude at 1:04


 

 And you are the winner!


----------



## Mambosenior

Quote: 





parall3l said:


> I think I saw Jude at 1:04


 
   
  I think a polite, “Hey Jude,” would have been in order.


----------



## Zynec

No comments from those who must have heard the new Audeze speakers?


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





zynec said:


> No comments from those who must have heard the new Audeze speakers?


 


  http://www.head-fi.org/t/575847/canjam-rmaf-2011-listening-impressions-thread


----------



## Zynec

Thanks barley!


----------



## Cybrsrch1

2 of my fav websites seem to be stuck on canjam, no new news of any  kind since the event. Sorry I missed it, I'm sure it was a lot of fun, but hasn't anything new in the audio world happened in the last 2 weeks ? Are we going to ride the Canjam wave until 2012, or can we move on, just wondering.... always hungry for news !


----------

